# OCTOVO Stand



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just ordered an easel-type stand, made by Octovo (or is it Octavo?).  Anyway, has anyone gone is this direction?  I thought since I really don't want a case and am quite happy with the Amazon zippered sleeve for my Fire, this would be good for those times when one needs to prop it up for video watching, etc.  

hmmm....  I was going to post a pic of it but the link thingie isn't working.    

OCTOVO Stand for e-Readers (Fits all 6" screen e-Readers)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks really interesting; here's the link


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

It's gonna be here Tuesday so I'll let y'all know how it goes.  Made me more confident as there was one review from a Fire user so it will take the extra thickness of the Fire.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I put it on my wish list for Christmas, so I'll be interested in your review!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have that stand and I absolutely LOVE it.  I use it with my 7" Archos tablet.  I've purchased maybe half a dozen tablet stands but this is the first one that I actually like.  The others have been too unstable, unadjustable, too bulky for 'on-the-go' use, and/or just plain ugly.  This Octovo is stable, portable (it's wafer-thin!!!   ), and attractive.  And no, I don't work for Octovo.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's the link:



The only thing I don't like up front is the price. Prices on most e-reader and tablet accessories are just so out of hand. But the Octovo Solis light is the best I've ever used, and it's been worth the money so far; their Vintage K3 cover is also well made. So I'm willing to bet the stand is well crafted too.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

if I would have found this one first, I wouldn't have wasted $50 or so on all the other stands I've tried!  They won't totally go to waste - I'll give them to the boys when they get their Fires this Christmas.  But they better keep their hands off my Octovo!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I hauled out my Peeramid in an effort to NOT spend any money BUT...  well, I wanted to be able to use this on my desk or the small table I eat at and the Peeramid is way too big.  In the reviews someone said they even used it sitting on the couch beside them.  !!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> if I would have found this one first, I wouldn't have wasted $50 or so on all the other stands I've tried! They won't totally go to waste - I'll give them to the boys when they get their Fires this Christmas. But they better keep their hands off my Octovo!


My "extra" stands just end up in other parts of the house typically. The first stand I bought for the iPad is on my kitchen table for breakfast time. The second is on the nightstand for overnight charging. Peeramids are around for the husband to use; I'm now using Coyl Cushions instead. (and that's just a few, there's a couple others for the Kindle/iPad, and several for the iPhone...)


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> I hauled out my Peeramid in an effort to NOT spend any money BUT... well, I wanted to be able to use this on my desk or the small table I eat at and the Peeramid is way too big. In the reviews someone said they even used it sitting on the couch beside them. !!!


Yep - got one of those too, somewhere. I thought it might be nice for reading in bed, but it was just a bit too big. The cats love the tassel, and I love the fabric on mine (an olive green asian-type print).


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Victoria, sounds like your house is decorated in Early Electronic Stands.  I tend to keep things for a long time until I finally decide they won't be used and then I have a Throwing Away party. Since I live in an apartment, keeping is not a very good idea. Could prolly fill a box with Kindle cases. <sighhhhhhhhh> Uh, and purses too.

Speaking of purses, someone posted about their Amazon Touch case getting all scratched up. I have one of those cases for my Baby Kindle. I use my small Fossil Sussex purse (remember the purse thread? in miniature) every day. Kindle goes in the back pocket along with any papers, etc. I might be trying to keep unwrinkled but nothing else goes in that pocket. Things that would cause scratches and everything else goes in the inside middle zippered area. An Umbra credit card case goes in the front zippered pocket. My iPhone goes in the front magnetic closure pocket with no screen protector on it. And nary a scratch on either the Kindle case or the iPhone screen.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

It arrived!!! And I just happen to be home sick today so I got it immediately. I'm not sure exactly what I was expecting but I think something a lot more flimsy. This thing is solid!! And the design with the rubber makes it adjustable every way for Sunday!! Your case has 2-3 angles? This has at least a bazillion angles. Holds the fire like it's nothing. However, I just tried the iPad and it's too heavy, folds the stand up immediately unless it is in the very most upright position. And that's dangerous because the iPad could then fall forward. But that's ok though because I didn't buy the stand for the iPad.



fuschiahedgehog said:


> I have that stand and I absolutely LOVE it. I use it with my 7" Archos tablet. I've purchased maybe half a dozen tablet stands but this is the first one that I actually like. The others have been too unstable, unadjustable, too bulky for 'on-the-go' use, and/or just plain ugly. This Octovo is stable, portable (it's wafer-thin!!!  ), and attractive. And no, I don't work for Octovo.


I agree!! 200%


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> I put it on my wish list for Christmas, so I'll be interested in your review!


Hope you've been a good girl and Santa brings you one. I think it is perfect. Making it's first trip "outside" today, it's going to work so I can read while eating lunch without having to sit at my desk.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire's AYL cover has the stands for both platform & portrait mode. But I recently bought a Belkin flip blade stand ($14.99) to use with my iPad (or Fire) in the kitchen. It made me nervous trying to prop my iPad on whatever was handy when I was using it in the kitchen for a recipe, and this folds up and fits in the kitchen drawer nicely. I'll probably use it for the Fire as well, feels a bit more secure for some reason. (I started out looking for the Belkin Kitchen Stand, which included a special stylus to use with it, but for half the price the flip blade should do me just fine.


----------

